# F1 GP Who do You support



## alzak (14 Mar 2010)

which team do you support and who is Your best driver to win this year GP??


----------



## flygja (14 Mar 2010)

I'm a McLaren man, but I really can't tell who's gonna take it this year!


----------



## Colinlp (14 Mar 2010)

Anyone but Alonso!!!

There are so many I would like to see do well but it's a toss up between Hamilton and Schuey


----------



## JamesM (14 Mar 2010)

Alonso FTW!!!!


----------



## 0705930116 (14 Mar 2010)

Sebastian Vettel is my favourite, strong finish to the end of last season and aready in pole position, got a good team as well red bull and Mark Webber


----------



## Ben M (14 Mar 2010)

i'm supporting Hamilton & Button, but i don't think that Button is good enough.

cheers


----------



## alzak (14 Mar 2010)

I'm the Alonso man I looks like he's strong this year and got good car


----------



## Dave Spencer (14 Mar 2010)

Jenson Button and Lewis Hamilton. Go the English drivers!

Dave.


----------



## Paulus (14 Mar 2010)

racing without th fuel stops is boring  i don't like this rule. now there is no tactic changing etc during the race.


----------



## alzak (14 Mar 2010)

thats why now is more up to drivers


----------



## Colinlp (14 Mar 2010)

I agree with that! The only way we're going to see any real overtaking is either by someone making a mistake or a mechanical failure as witnessed today. 
Bring back "ground effect" that's what I say!!!!!


----------



## alzak (15 Mar 2010)

looks like Vettel got good car and is quick this year,but i have to say a ferrari done great job and this year is for them Alonso will be on top


----------



## JamesM (15 Mar 2010)

Alonso is easily the most complete driver in F1, and its about time he got hold of some good equipment, even if I'm not a Fezza fan, its great to see him on the top step of the podium again.


----------



## alzak (15 Mar 2010)

I'm sure this year we gona see him few times on top of the podium 
He deserve this after 2 unlucky GP years
But like we seen Vettel is not much behind if he is 
Like Vettel style also but Alonso got something that nobody got 
If ferrari win next race 1 and 2 all will be clear


----------



## rad89 (15 Mar 2010)

Anyone but Alonso, I hope Jenson gets it again. After all the BS he has been put through with shocking cars etc he kinda deserves it.


----------



## Ed Seeley (15 Mar 2010)

Well I love F1 and want McLaren to win.  I think Lewis is a great driver and showed it at the weekend with a car that needs some work on it to get it up to the Ferrari at the moment.  

I'm sorry but as good a driver as he is I can't stand Alonso - the look on his face after qualifying on Saturday when he was third was priceless - or Ferrari.  Never mind the complaining about McLaren's aero tweak - what about their removable aerodynamic devices on the wheel rims - weren't they meant to be banned?  

Felt very sorry for Vettel as he deserved the win.  Hope the Red Bull can sort out their reliability issues so they can compete this season.

As to overtaking they're just going to have to reduce downforce generated aerodynamically again.  No wings next season maybe?  Or we allow fully adjustable aero so that you can adjust it when you're behind a car or in a bend to give you enough downforce then turn it off on the straights or when you want to overtake - would really allow the driver's skill to come out then.


----------



## alzak (15 Mar 2010)

I think we will see this year some good races and loads of overtaking

 I personally want to see Schumacher with Lewis they got similar style of driving very aggressive


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (15 Mar 2010)

Well is certainly not Button - what a waste of space - last year he was in a very good car, Ross Brawn at the helm and everyone else faultering, he was in the right place at the right time. 


Button & Hill perfect pair - useless.

What I would like to see racing - unfortunately two GP driver is no longer with us.

Senna V Prost V Schuey V Manshell V Hamilton V Hakkinen V Hunt

Regards
Paul.


----------



## JamesM (15 Mar 2010)

Don't forget Jim Clark... and Tom Pryce, who was very underrated.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (15 Mar 2010)

JamesM said:
			
		

> Don't forget Jim Clark... and Tom Pryce, who was very underrated.




james - now you are showing your age.

Regards
paul.


----------

